# Looking for Positive experiences/news concering FSD.



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Simple,

I'm looking for positive experiences of folks using or involving the features of FSD.

Are there any?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I received my Model 3 fairly early once they opened the floodgates (7/25/18 delivery) and it has been amazing to see how much AP has improved during that time. 

A couple weekends ago I took about a 4 hour round trip and I was very impressed with navigate on autopilot. Very nice lane changes for passing vehicles and getting out of the passing lane. Hope to see more continual improvement.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Despite having paid for FSD, it isn't out yet. So there's no way to have any experience, positive or negative, about it.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

If you’re referring to the currently available version of autopilot, I just completed two 3000km (1864 miles) trips (3k there, and another 3k back) and autopilot drove basically the entire time. I would take over to pull into chargers or hotels and then back out onto the highway, but it drove the vast majority of the distance by itself. Made the trips vastly more enjoyable.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I really like the lane change feature when I initiate or confirm. It is fast and smooth. It feels safer since I can look around without worrying as much about the car in front of me slowing and it's checking the blind spot as well. It works well on corners and feels polished. There are occasional false positive aborts that are jarring but as long as it is driver initiated I would recommend this to anyone. This is what I would miss the most if I didn't have FSD and just basic Autopilot. There was a time when it wouldn't work on highways that weren't divided and I really missed not having it.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought my Model 3 in November 2018 with Enhanced Autopilot and no FSD. I bought FSD in March when it was on sale. Many of the features that are now in FSD came with Enhanced Autopilot for me. This is why it's a bit hard for me to distinguish between FSD and Autopilot.

I really love Autopilot and Navigate on Autopilot. Highway driving was part of my commute pre-pandemic and it was nice to be able to relax my hands and legs for 10 minutes or so. I'm also relaxing my brain; people don't realize how much of their computing power goes to tiny adjustments in speed and in calculating how to keep your car in its lane. It's great to be able to relax that and just look out for emergency situations and the strange stuff.

What I love the most is that it has made road trips _*possible *_for me. I haven't been able to stand to drive more than 2 hours but in my Tesla I can drive 9 hours all in *one *day. I can go see my family without getting on an airplane -- or burning gasoline. I program in my destination 450 miles away and put on some podcast or an audio book and enjoy the scenery. Sometimes I keep myself amused by changing lanes just by hitting the turn signals.

I've used Summon for real stuff, though not very often. I haven't found a good way to use Enhanced Summon yet, though I haven't even tried to use it for nearly a year now.

Unlike many others here, I am looking forward to a car that can drive itself. I'm aware of how huge a technological challenge this is and I'm prepared for it to be more like a student driver than a chauffeur for the foreseeable future. Tesla is pushing the bleeding edge with this so I know I can't be complaisant. Really reliable automated driving is so much more difficult when almost all other cars are human operated.

I'm looking forward to taking delivery of the Model Y I ordered. It will have HW3 and I'd like to see if anything is improved there. My car just got the push that made cones visible under HW2.5 and now everything is a cone!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

AutopilotFan said:


> Unlike many others here, I am looking forward to a car that can drive itself.


I think many of us here bought our cars looking forward to when they can drive themselves.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I think many of us here bought our cars looking forward to when they can drive themselves.


I won't argue with you there. I'm remembering many posts about the doubts people have in FSD which may give me a disproportionate sense of the nay-saying.

I guess that's the whole point of this thread!


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

AutopilotFan said:


> I won't argue with you there. I'm remembering many posts about the doubts people have in FSD which may give me a disproportionate sense of the nay-saying.
> 
> I guess that's the whole point of this thread!


That's funny. I was thinking the opposite. I thought people were much more enthusiastic especially when HW3 was announced and continuing through when they dropped the price of the upgrade. At each earnings call, one of the highlights would be the questions about when the drive across the US was happening and the progress. It's hard to maintain that level of enthusiasm when Elon says xyz feature is coming by a certain date and then it comes 6-12 months later in a very beta stage.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

My work destination is approx 49 miles from my driveway. 

99% is autopilot except for about a mile where I have to steer around known potholes. 

Its been a joy.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

M3OC Rules said:


> That's funny. I was thinking the opposite. I thought people were much more enthusiastic especially when HW3 was announced and continuing through when they dropped the price of the upgrade. At each earnings call, one of the highlights would be the questions about when the drive across the US was happening and the progress. It's hard to maintain that level of enthusiasm when Elon says xyz feature is coming by a certain date and then it comes 6-12 months later in a very beta stage.


What feature are you waiting for?

link?


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

It was so relaxing this morning going to work. Entered the expressway 1 mile from my home. 

48 miles with multiple lane changes and multiple ramps from expressway to expressway I used the features of FSD. Looking out of the window noticing things I wouldn't if I didn't have FSD features was fabulous. 

It happens every weekday on the way to work and then back home. 

Its great.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who had good things to say. 

I knew this thread would be short, but its relaxing to me.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Garlan Garner said:


> Thanks to everyone who had good things to say.
> 
> I knew this thread would be short, but its relaxing to me.


Hopefully it continues to grow as Tesla continues to improve the capabilities.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> What feature are you waiting for?
> 
> link?


Level 4/5 and I like to get early access on progress meaning Tesla releases things way earlier than other manufacturers would not that I'm in the early access program. I also really want speed limit sign detection. I have many problems with bad map data. Lanes are an issue as well. I'm not sure how they are planning to fix that.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> It was so relaxing this morning going to work. Entered the expressway 1 mile from my home.
> 
> 48 miles with multiple lane changes and multiple ramps from expressway to expressway I used the features of FSD. Looking out of the window noticing things I wouldn't if I didn't have FSD features was fabulous.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I also love cranking up some good tunes on the way home with Autopilot on. I miss driving during the pandemic.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> What feature are you waiting for?
> 
> link?


My reference to waiting for xyz features that are late was general. Enhanced summon and feature-complete are recent examples.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Wonderful Story.

https://electrek.co/2020/06/08/tesla-autopilot-avoid-pig-video/


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Wonderful Story

https://electrek.co/2020/06/11/tesla-autopilot-software-roundabout-video/


----------



## Bmmonahan (Jul 11, 2019)

I just purchased the fsd upgrade prior to a 3k mile road trip. Fsd was well worth it as it changed lanes and roof off ramps. This made the trip very enjoyable and greatly reduced road fatigue.

It’s not perfect and you still have to pay attention, but for me, I am happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

I just received 2020.20.12 last night. 

I've been using my FSD features since the beginning and watched the progression of improvement up until now. 

I have to say that this latest update has to be the smoothest version of FSD that I've experienced. I've taken the same path to work everyday for the past 2 years and this time it was smooth as silk. Very nice smooth reduction of speed on the ramps between expressways. Very smooth changing lanes. The acceleration has always been smooth - so no changes there. 

Its getting better and better for free. I'm not having to pay for upgraded execution or versions like I have to do with other software year to year. 

Its really going great.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Garlan Garner said:


> Very nice smooth reduction of speed on the ramps between expressways.


Do you have any clover exchanges on your route? I wonder if it is improved on those.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

AND now MORE!!!!!

You can't beat Tesla.

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-speed-limit-recognition-roundabout-support-worldwide-release-date/


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Do you have any clover exchanges on your route? I wonder if it is improved on those.


I don't have any clover exchanges on my route, however I know where there is one. I will go there today and report back.

I know exactly what you are talking about.

Or maybe its being improved on the update below. Is a clover like a roudabout in Tesla's eyes?

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-speed-limit-recognition-roundabout-support-worldwide-release-date/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Garlan Garner said:


> I don't have any clover exchanges on my route, however I know where there is one. I will go there today and report back.
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I got the 2020.20.12 update last night but I have not gone out for a drive yet.


----------

